# Just bought



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I just bought a male and female red eyed tree frog for my bro until xmas. I would like some info on them, i have shredded coconut shell mixed with moss as a substrate, i keep it moist not wet. I spray them about 2 times a day and have a red light on them all the time. I also have some fake plants in with them as well as a bowl of water for them to soak in. Any info is appreciated i am new to amphibians.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

All I know about these frogs is that they are potentially cannibalistic so ensure that there isn't any significant size difference between the two and that you keep them well fed.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool man i definatly never knew that, that is a good fact to no bro thanks.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

most people with treefrogs or dartfrogs, put them in a vivarium with live plants. That way the plants eat the waste from the animal, and you pretty much never have to clean the tank. It seems hard to make one until you do it. Its a piece of cake.

there are alot of good constuction journals here 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You dont need to go as all out as alot of people do in that link. You just need a drainage layer on the bottom, then a light for the plants. You can make a drainage layer out of clay leca balls, or gravel(kind of heavy though), or lava rock, or even packing peanuts as long as they aren't the kind that disolve in water. Then put a layer of fiberglass window screen over it and your subrate on top of that. You can also leave a corner of the tank without a drainage layer or subrate, and make a little pond.

Its not to hard, and will save alot of cleaning later on.

You can also use a solid glass top, or cover 3/4th of the screen top with seran wrap to hold moister. They will get plenty of oxygen when you mist/feed them, and from the plants.

heres one of my vivariums, for dartfrogs, so you can see the drainage layer and pond in the corner


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks for the ide'as guy's, I have a little pond in their tank. Another question should the substrate always be moist? i read that they did fine on a fairly dry substrate as long as u had a large bowl of water and misted them, i mist them 2-4 times daily.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> You dont need to go as all out as alot of people do in that link. You just need a drainage layer on the bottom, then a light for the plants. You can make a drainage layer out of clay leca balls, or gravel(kind of heavy though), or lava rock, or even packing peanuts as long as they aren't the kind that disolve in water. Then put a layer of fiberglass window screen over it and your subrate on top of that. You can also leave a corner of the tank without a drainage layer or subrate, and make a little pond.
> 
> Its not to hard, and will save alot of cleaning later on.
> 
> ...


That is an Awesome set-up!

I set up a 20gal tank for Anoles and firebelly frogs for my little bro years ago...I built up one side with Gravel(didnt think packing peanuts or anything lighter would work) then stood some slate up to hold it in with space for it to drain to the pool...I had Moss and other substrate...Your way seems much more efficient though!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thanx, that was my first vivarium. I've made a few more sence then. And that one looks way better now. Its way more grown in and the moss all greened up. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------

